

Ask HN: Any Skype groups/rooms where startup founders network? - charleshaanel

Hello. About 1.5 years ago I really got into virtual networking via skype. I know in certain circles this is huge. So, are there any Skype rooms where fellow HN readers connect.<p>If not, anyone interested in starting one?<p>The reason is that when one works virtually, this kind of real time interaction is great for getting feedback, building relationships and the like.<p>And sometimes it can get frustrating and lonely out there when you've decided to take the red pill vs. the blue pill.<p>And who knows if you are looking to connect with a co-founder or find joint venture partners this could be resourceful as well.<p>Feel free to add me on Skype if this resonates with you: shola_sabidoye<p>I'm interested to hear people's thoughts on this.
======
project23
Not on Skype but on IRC you can go to #startups on freenode

~~~
charleshaanel
How is that discussion room?

~~~
project23
I don't really go on there, I just know there is one that some on here uses.

